# can you run a DC motor on Sepex controller?



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

I am thinking about using a Sevcon SEM Powerpak PP745 on my ATV project however it's so hard to find a sepex motor where i live or import due to weight issues.. so can someone please tell me if I could make a Separately Exciting controller work on any other motor besides a SEM? maybe a DC motor without using the F1 and F2 connections on the controller? 

i just wanna be able to roll my ATV? I will invest in it as i save on gas...
would this work without using the F1 and F2 cables or much hassle?
thank you very much


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you already have the controller?


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

Lets say i have it because thats what i can afford.
I need an inexpensive but solid 48 volt system that can take two people to thebeach and back a few miles away going up and down short but steep hills and occasionally to the market which is 6 miles away... 
I chose sevcon due to being affordable, solid and water proof and
Being Compatible with the CAN BUS for a future dash when i got money and having regen to recover lost energy on hills and helping with the removed rear brake.

I am also considering the new alltrax spm due to reliability and easy programability on the uSB! However

Alltrax SPM doesnt look water proof with that little fan.
I do not need the fan on it since i will be using water cooling on my motor and controller also plug braking cost more on alltrax spm

I do not want to tinker with the mechanical brake on my bombardier rally 200
So i want a controller which is rugged, water proof or made water proof incase i decide to splash some water.. 
And have i need some form of regen or plug braking for the missing rear brake
Never used regen before would it have the engine braking performance of a 1000cc vtwin?
I use rear/engine braking a lot so it linda scares me without rear brake
Going down the hills or trails.. I might put the mechanical rear brake back in i don't know if it would work out. I still dont like the brake being transfered on chain i will switch to belt and pulley system in the near future.. Too old school and problematic like the ICE


Do i want too much? Sevcon seems to be perfect but sepex motors are too heavy compared to motenergy 913 

I might consider another controller if its affordable and can handle a mars motor
Top speed is not important i am considering a jackshaft or orginal CVT

48 volt is good for now found a good deal on 12v 100ah vlra batteries
Any info or advice is appreciated


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

There's plenty of series wound motor controllers out there for a budget. Get something that will work with a motor you can afford. I'd hate to see you waste money on something that you don't need.


TYPICALLY, the sepex controllers will fault if the field winding is not hooked up. You could fool it, but I think a Sepex controller would cost more than a similar-power series wound controller.

BUT,

If you want regen, you have to use either a PMDC (like MARS) motor, a sepex motor, or go AC and use AC induction or BLDC. Series wound motor controllers with regen don't typically exist on the market. If you want regen on a PMDC motor like the mars, you'll have to get a DC motor that supports regen, like sevcon or Kelly.

So you'd have to settle on a motor first. 

Whats your budget, I'll look around.


----------



## electriccarbill (Sep 16, 2013)

Is your DC motor series wound or permanent magnet?
You might be able to use a resistave load to fool the field connictions on the controller but it will be a waste of battery power 10 to 15 amps.
One nice feature of Sepex is the forward and reverse function is all done in the controller but this won't work with out a sepex motor so you will need a reversing contactor or switch.
My suggestion is to sell or trade your motor or controller and use the correct parts.
ElectricCarBill


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Kelly Controls have a variety of controllers and on some of them, you can buy them with a water proof option.
Here is the url to the ones for 48 volts. 
http://kellycontroller.com/48v-brushed-dc-seriespmsep-ex-controller-c-79_82.html


----------



## Rej (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,
The answer to your question is yes: I did succeed to use a Curtis 1244 controller on a serial motor (old forklift). I had to fool the controller with a resistor on the controller fields connections. I had discussion with another member about it. I had to minimise field amperage what I can do with my controller to avoid waste energy. After calculate the power to dissipate (500 Watts for me)
Regards


----------

